# Anybody recognise this ?



## Harpanet13 (Feb 10, 2014)

I found this in a box of old papers and scanned and cleaned it up the best I could. I may have a lead on a lead to the full drawings but figured if it was something common somebody here would know.

HWF


----------



## BaronJ (Feb 10, 2014)

Harpanet13 said:


> I found this in a box of old papers and scanned and cleaned it up the best I could. I may have a lead on a lead to the full drawings but figured if it was something common somebody here would know.
> 
> HWF



I don't recognise that particular engine.  It looks like a three cylinder wobbler.
Could be an interesting project.


----------



## littlelocos (Feb 10, 2014)

Clever design - a fixed cylinder radial with wobbler-style valves.  The forks working on a common pin to run the valves is clever indeed.
Thanks,
Todd.


----------



## collbee (Feb 12, 2014)

The above engine is from: 
"FUN WITH ENGINES AND OTHER THINGS" by Rudy Kouhoupt and was published back in 2006.


----------



## Harpanet13 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you very much. I will track down a copy of the plans or book easier with this info.

HWF


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 12, 2014)

I thought that looked like a Rudy K print. 
Tin


----------



## kf2qd (Feb 12, 2014)

The sub-title is "Plan Sets from the Past", so it looks like it could pre-date Rudy.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 13, 2014)

> so it looks like it could pre-date Rudy.



Rudy was publishing in popular mechanics in the mid to late 1960s.  

So the date is right. 
Tin


----------



## collbee (Feb 15, 2014)

If you will .... note the date -12/7/78 -on the plans.

In the introduction to the "booklet", Rudy is mentioned in the past tense. There is also mention of earlier dealings with _Popular Mechanics_ and _Mechanics Illustrated_ though no dates are mentioned. There are plans for five steam engines and one Revolutionary War Cannon in this edition.

The credits read as such... and I quote ...

_"The plans herein are made available through the courtesy of Susan Alvaro, Rudy's heir. The help of Walter Yetman was crucial to the compilation of the materials and photos. The lead-in photos used for the various sections were taken by Craig Libuse who an was instrumental figure in the display of Rudy's engines at the Joe Martin Foundation Museum of Craftmanship."_

.... end quote.

The ISBN Nos :
ISBN 13: 978-0-941653-28-2 and ISBN 10: 0-941653-28-5 and is copyrighted by Village Press, Inc.


The cylinders are 'suspended' within the collars situated at the midpoint of the barrels and work in the normal wobbler tradition   . 


Hope this helps.
Cheers.......
Collbee.


----------

